# Observations in smooth vs long coat temperaments -



## Brodysmom

I had another person this weekend tell me that there are distinct differences between the two coats as far as personality and temperament. 

As a general rule - smooth coats are more feisty, more active, more playful. Always up for a game. Goofy. High energy.

Longs are more laid back. Sweet. Not as wild. Happy to lay on your lap and cuddle.

Is there any truth to this?? Just a rumor? Or is there something genetically that separates temperament between the two coats? 

Obviously the longs and smooths had different ancestors, right? 

I know that personality differences will obviously differ between dogs. But is there a tendency for the smooth coats to be different in their overall temperament and personality than the longs? 

Let the observations begin...... :coolwink:


----------



## PippinsCloset

Am interested in following this thread! I had a smooth coat that I adopted as an adult (she's not with us anymore ): ) and now have a long coat puppy. I know she was very feisty and he (long coat) seems more laid back, but I thought that might be male vs. female too.


----------



## foggy

I have heard the observations too. I think they might fit sometimes and not fit others, therefore it's hard to put any stock in it.

For instance, mine fit virtually all those categories listed for both LC and SC. They're so well rounded. haha.  As for the LC attributes: both of my chi's love to cuddle, they could spend hours each day on my lap cuddling. They are both enormously sweet, not a bit of mean in either of them. Pip is very laid back. I wouldn't say this is true of Roo though, she's more feisty in a goofy way. So that one in probably the only one not true of Roo. 

As for the short hair temperament, they both easily fit into all of those categories too, without exception of one for Pip, as I wouldn't call him feisty. Maybe mine are atypical SC's, but I really don't think so.  I think a lot of it just comes down to individual personality.


----------



## Guess

Hah! That theory rings opposite for my smooth and long coat!! My SC male is very laid back, go with the flow, content to sit around, loves everybody, etc... While my LC female is very fiesty and high energy, she loves to zoom around and bark like a mad woman.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

As a general rule--yes, I find long coats more mellow. There are exceptions to every
rule; Kip was a very sweet and mellow smooth coat. Tabitha is a fiesty redhead long
coat! LOL! But, if you are talking overall "hyper-ness" then I do see a definite difference.
So does their Breeder


----------



## MisStingerRN

Well I cannot say about a lc chi and I'll only comment on B since lulu is a mix. B has shorty bursts of spunkiness and playfullness but I'd call her more of a calm cuddler than a hyper pup for sure. She's very sweet and loves her family but could really care less about people outside of her circle. If I'm sitting she's on my lap. I think she's got a very easy going, laid back temparment. My mom who had chis as a kid often comments about her go with the flow personality. 

Very interesting topic.


----------



## LiMarChis

I've found the opposite to be true, Tracy. While they may all be social, I think SC are a little more reserved. The way I explain the difference is this - A LC will be in your lap before your butt hits the seat. A SC will wait for you to sit down, smell you, then jump in your lap.

There's some history behind LC but the ancestory is the same. I'm pretty sure I covered this in another thread but I'd have to go find it. I even pulled out my books for that one and I don't have time to do it right now. I'll see if I can find the post. Otherwise, I'll have to find the time later to dig out the handbooks so I can give you the CCA Historian's information on this.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Tracy--are you considering getting another Chi? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## cprcheetah

Sebastian & Zoey were both well rounded, Sebastian was a lot more active though, but I think part of that is because of all of Zoey's issues, however Zoey will be in your lap before your butt hits the chair. Sebastian would be content to lay by your side. I think it partly depends on the dog. A lot of the long coats we see at the vet are a lot more 'mellow' and not as nippy/high strung as the short coats. We've found the same to be true with Dachshunds.


----------



## LiMarChis

Found it, Tracy. Here's my senopsis of what the CCA Historians report:

I think the most illustrated research paper was done by Nancy Shobeck for CCA and published in the 1992 Handbook. "The History of the Chihuahua as Traced Through PreColumbian Artifacts" has many pictures of the early dipictions of our breed, and they all have short legs, round heads, and erect ears. The muzzles differ in length from short to longer, but the heads are round, not triangular deer heads. *Some historians are pointing to the Chihuahua like dogs of Malta and suggest that they arrived via the travelling ships to influence the breed, including adding the long coat gene. Others, authorities on Latin America and the Ancient Aztecs of Mexico, contend that the original Chihuahua was a long coat. Historically, the first three AKC registered Chihuahuas were Long Coats. The Breeder who had the most Champions in the early 1920s had only Long Coats. So there is some conflict as to the origin of the Long Coat in our breed*, but again, they were not long legged, long muzzled, nor did they have deer heads and down ears. In pictures of Chihuahuas in 1951, the dogs closely resemble dogs of today, with the exception of a little longer muzzle with more taper. It's long been agreed that the origins of the breed have been lost in the ages but until now, there has never been any argument over the basic look of the Chihuahua.


----------



## flippedstars

At least w/ my boys, the opposite seems to be true. Bryco is very hyper, always on the go, can't sit still. We say he has ADD. Trigger is the snugglebug that will lay in our lap or next to us for as long as we'll let him. He isn't fiesty at all. Both are really friendly. Not sure where my girls fit in, but Oakley is definitely fiesty and Laurel loves to snuggle!


----------



## London

Excellent thread!

I have no experience with a long coat Chi, however I must say that from the description, it sounds like Gambit should've been a LC.

Perhaps it is because he is a boy but I've found that Kiki is very high energy, she has such a high metabolism, always on the go, burning up all the energy.
She will sit on my lap when im on the sofa (sometimes getting there before me so I have to watch I dont sit on her ) but if she isn't comfortable (position wise) she'll go off and do her own thing as if my lap doesnt deserve her haha. 
Kiki would play 24/7 if she could, she LOVES tug of war with a rope or chasing after balls. She is very cheeky and will squeak her squeaky toys while looking at me (I am certain she knows I hate the noise lol).
Kiki is incredibly independent too.

Gambit on the other hand only plays if he is really bored lol. If I throw the ball he'll run to my hand to lick it instead.
He would live on my lap or by my feet if he could. He can't jump on the sofa like Kiki so he is content to just sit by my feet and sleep. He could be in the most awkward looking position ever and just be at peace.
He is a mummy's boy through and through.
If Gambit isn't by my feet or on my lap, you'll find him sitting on a cushion or slipper watching the world go by or taking a nap.
Oh and he LOVES to be held (I try not to hold him often though).

Again, it could just be because he is a boy because I've heard girls are usually more independent high energy etc but my two SC are definitely total opposites!


----------



## rache

Billy and pixie are both on the go alllllll day long, where as the others (all long coats) will all sleep all day. Billy and Pixie are always the first to bark at the door, the others rarely do. 

I love how they are all so different x


----------



## MarieUkxx

well Lowly is big and gentle and soooooo loving. She loves to play, play and play. She loves a cuddle.

Cookie is old and grumpy and only comes for a cuddle when he wants one which isn't often

Tillie my short is very timid with people. Loves to play with Lola and likes a good cuddle. She's a lap dog.

And my Benny was a long hair and he was very laid back and gentle and sooooo loving. Not as playful.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

i dont know about short coats, but bianca would sit all day asleep in your lap, she gets the zoomies just befor 10pm then its bed time

cosmo is still very young so he plays a bit more, but come 10pm hes in bed too, in fact all our dogs put them selves to bed around this time, a little play a pee and bed till 7;30am, iv just realised how lucky i am now


----------



## michele

amandagalway said:


> i dont know about short coats, but bianca would sit all day asleep in your lap, she gets the zoomies just befor 10pm then its bed time
> 
> cosmo is still very young so he plays a bit more, but come 10pm hes in bed too, in fact all our dogs put them selves to bed around this time, a little play a pee and bed till 7;30am, iv just realised how lucky i am now


Same here Amanda,Lily puts herself to bed at 10pm every night no matter what we are doing:hello1:


----------



## TLI

All of mine would lay and sleep in my lap all day long if they could. They were very playful as puppies, but as they aged into adulthood, they are quite mellow. When I say very playful as puppies, I mean typical puppy play, not high strung. All SC's. They still play, but overall very well rounded in personality and temperament. I would say the girls are a bit more "clingy."


----------



## MChis

I think with this thread you have to take into consideration that in the USA SC's & LC's are able to be bred where as in some places this isn't true. So I don't know if that has something to do with the opinions? Just wanted to bring that up anyway...

With my SC's - I have some that could play all day long (Matilda has a never ending supply of energy BUT will also curl up & sleep with you all day and night if that is what strikes your fancy). I have some or one that is LAZY (Milo) and could care less that everyone else is up playing around. LOL The other four have playful spurts through out the day but are curled up sleeping & grooming each other the rest of the day. All love to be in laps snoozing. Some like to be on top of each other snoozing & some would prefer to be alone snoozing. 

I do find Maribelle a bit more adjustable to unfamiliar surroundings. Though Marley is great in these situations as well. She is however, more bark happy than anyone else. Except when their are other dogs involved...Maxie & Marley take the cake on barking at other dogs. Mari isn't so bad. She's not horrible but sometimes she just can't help herself from barking - even if I'm right here or in her face saying quiet. It's like she can't help it. haha She'll bark & get a "smile" on her face knowing she's being naughty.  She's too cute. But all & all she's a bit more laid back in new situations - otherwise I notice no difference & find the different temperments being different from dog to dog rather than coat type.


----------



## Mandy

well in my case honey is the most laid back of my 3 shes longcoat then romeo is also very laid back very much a lapdog loves to be close to me at all times 
then we come to zac longcoat (from 2 shortcoat parents) he is so highly strung wild child always up to some mischief the brat i call him he is always playing with something hes the most hyper by a long shot of my 3 but i herd the same as you tracey


----------



## cherper

I think everyone has a differing opinion on high strung and i feel age has a lot to do with how energetic they are. Having no experience with a LC can't speak on that behalf, Leila is playful but lays a good portion of her "free time" and chews on toys. So she is not zipping around constantly but she loves to wrestle around with lucy as much as she can. Both of leila's parents were SC.


----------



## 18453

Both mine are longs tho daisy has a sc mum

Apparently poms and paps were bred with sc chis to get the lcs back in the day I dunno how true this is but it's what I've been told and is in some research. The scs I've met have always been higher strung than my two but mine do have a shy streak


----------



## 17428

My uncle had a smoothcoat fawn chi when I was a kid.
It was very fiesty and thought it was a pitbull.
When my uncle became an invalid/bedridden my aunt could barely
touch him as "Little bit" would try to bite her.He thought it was funny!
My aunt did not.
Dahlia is very active and is getting thinner not heavier since spayed.
I have added cooked meats and fresh foods to her diet.
She is definately a tough girl and roars "No Mas" quite often!
She looks out of the corner of her eye at you when you hold her.
She is keeping tabs on everybody!! She can be very funny because
she thinks shes a big dog and yet she is just 3 pounds.


----------



## foggy

Daisydoo said:


> Apparently poms and paps were bred with sc chis to get the lcs back in the day I dunno how true this is but it's what I've been told and is in some research.


That's interesting, I didn't know that.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

Let's see Coco is a Smooth coat at 5 years old and acts like an old lady loves to sleep, be on a lap, great mother very protective but trust us only, stuborn, grumpy and gets mad at people knocking on the door LOL.

Ricky is Long coat 2 1/2 yrs old loves people, outgoing, playful no matter what animal or how big, protective, gentle, loves his lap but is laid back too

Cali is still young so hers might change she is a long coat going on 8 months old, she has so much energy, playful, full of kisses, barks at anything that moves or a noise big or small and can be shy at times too. 

I have learned it is in the genes if the mom is the only one in pups life then they will be like that if dad is present then they have both or either personalities. Ricky is extactly like his dad but with more hair, I am seeing the same with Cali as she is like her mom with shyness so I hope with help she will learn to come out of it (so far so good)

here is something I thought was interesting: https://www.akc.org/about/depts/archive/Chihuahua_collection.cfm

Long coats were the first of the chihuahua breed =)


----------



## 18453

foggy said:


> That's interesting, I didn't know that.


Apparently so there's info online about it and I didn't know until I picked up lotus as she mentioned it then who know


TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Let's see Coco is a Smooth coat at 5 years old and acts like an old lady loves to sleep, be on a lap, great mother very protective but trust us only, stuborn, grumpy and gets mad at people knocking on the door LOL.
> 
> Ricky is Long coat 2 1/2 yrs old loves people, outgoing, playful no matter what animal or how big, protective, gentle, loves his lap but is laid back too
> 
> Cali is still young so hers might change she is a long coat going on 8 months old, she has so much energy, playful, full of kisses, barks at anything that moves or a noise big or small and can be shy at times too.
> 
> I have learned it is in the genes if the mom is the only one in pups life then they will be like that if dad is present then they have both or either personalities. Ricky is extactly like his dad but with more hair, I am seeing the same with Cali as she is like her mom with shyness so I hope with help she will learn to come out of it (so far so good)
> 
> here is something I thought was interesting: https://www.akc.org/about/depts/archive/Chihuahua_collection.cfm
> 
> Long coats were the first of the chihuahua breed =)


Where did u see that everything I found says sc were registered in 1904 with the akc and lc in the 50s (maybe 30s) can't remember off top of my head


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

Daisydoo said:


> Apparently so there's info online about it and I didn't know until I picked up lotus as she mentioned it then who know
> 
> Where did u see that everything I found says sc were registered in 1904 with the akc and lc in the 50s (maybe 30s) can't remember off top of my head


The Chihuahua’s history dates back to the 9th century during the Toltec civilization in what is now known as Mexico. The Toltecs had what is known as the precursor to the Chihuahua, the Techichi, a small, *long-haired* dog. And this dog was believed to have been bred with the Xoloitzcuintli, the Mexician hairless dog to produce the Chihuahua as we know it today.

In 1888 James Watson, an author and judge, purchased a bitch named Manzanita. Owen Wister, author of The Virginia, also imported a Chihuahua named Caranza, which became the dog that produced the famous bloodlines, Meron and Perrito. Surprisingly, most of the imports at this time were long coats, not the popular smooth coat. And some believe the *long coats* were bred out of Pomeranians or Papillons. *This is not true and in fact, the long-haired is a true variety of the breed.*

if you research there is more and states the first 3 chihuahuas were Long coats registired (I didn't know this but have some wise breeders on a group and have been doing so for generations = helpful info.)


----------



## *Chloe*

i have always heard that longs came from paps, poms and tibetian spaniels but in the BCC Digging Up The Past book they mention that a lc was the first chi to be recorded and was like our standard today


----------



## 18453

Well it seems there's loads of different stories out tree and looks like well never know lol


----------



## KittyD

Daisydoo said:


> Well it seems there's loads of different stories out tree and looks like well never know lol


That's for sure! :lol:

I've seen pics of show dogs from the early 1900's and they were all deer heads!


----------



## foggy

KittyD said:


> I've seen pics of show dogs from the early 1900's and they were all deer heads!


Same here!


----------



## London

This is an interesting read:

British Chihuahua Club

Says the first LC Chihuahua to arrive in the UK was imported in 1955.

Sorry this has nothing to do with the difference between SC and LC!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

Sorry Tracy I don't want to take over your thread maybe we should make a new one about chi history?


----------



## London

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Sorry Tracy I don't want to take over your thread maybe we should make a new one about chi history?


I'm pretty sure there was one a while back (like last year) but its probably fallen off the end now 

It would be a good idea to start again though! I guess no one knows their exact origins but a more recent history would be pretty cool! 

Sorry again, Tracy!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

real quick I will post these I can find more if anyone wants. 
I think and know there has been changes to the breed BUT has stayed pretty close too.
19th century painter








1901








1904 Chihuahua, mexican dog and pekingese








1936









I see in these the same chi we have today, now if you research and study our breed and the poms and paps you would know they are not a like. I hate when people ask if me its a pap or pom because to me they don't look a like. I have seen beautiful paps and poms but nothing like the chihuahua or how the long coats have a bare/bald stage of coat at times.. IMO
I can get some smooth coat old pictures as well


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

London said:


> I'm pretty sure there was one a while back (like last year) but its probably fallen off the end now
> 
> It would be a good idea to start again though! I guess no one knows their exact origins but a more recent history would be pretty cool!
> 
> Sorry again, Tracy!


yes I think this would be a great idea to have a newer history leason LOL
I have been researching the breed for a couple of years now and have great links saved


----------



## Terri

I havent found that the coats have anything to do with it in my case. lol
Darla is a feisty wee one, who loves to play and can be stubborn at times, but also loves a cuddle.
Daisy is very laid back and affectionate and really doesnt play much at all.
She would rather lay on my lap most of the day.
Dillon is really feisty, and independant and loves playing, likes to snooze on my lap for a little while but prefers to sleep on the floor.
He does love a cuddle in bed though.
He may change and become more laid back once he is older but for now he isnt like that.

I love them all just the same. x


----------



## Brodysmom

There are so many factors .....

How the dog was bred. What were the parents temperaments like. How it was raised and socialized. Also the age of the dog! Of course puppies are pretty rambunctious. They all mellow as they age. 

Interesting topic! 

Oh, and yes! I think we need a thread on Chi history with old pics. I don't want it to get lost in this one. That is a fascinating topic!


----------



## chideb

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> yes I think this would be a great idea to have a newer history leason LOL
> I have been researching the breed for a couple of years now and have great links saved


Cynthia, I would really enjoy seeing the links you have saved. If you don't start a history thread and provide them there, would you please PM them to me? I love doing research on the subjects that personally interest me. Thanks, Deb


----------



## foggy

Brodysmom said:


> Oh, and yes! I think we need a thread on Chi history with old pics. I don't want it to get lost in this one. That is a fascinating topic!


I agree! I'd really love to see this too!!


----------



## rocky scotland

Well Rocky is very needy, where ever you are he is and when we are in bed he needs to be as close to you as possible. Also if you are sitting he is ALWAYS on your lap!

He is a funny wee guy, he is so loveable and playful, he has a 'mad hour' and goes crazy playing with toys and zoomies. he loves fetch and is very catlike when he is playing, stalking, pouncing etc. After play/walk he is more than happy to chill and sleep then.

He is very wary of strangers and won't go near them but if it is someone he knows he is a nightmare, up on laps trying to lick noses, ears etc.

I am laughing at how some of your guys take themselves off to bed, NO WAY would Rocky do this ever. He is with you at all times, if he feels like its getting late (normally midnight on the dot) he starts whining and staring at you as if 'ahhhh mum hurry lets go to bed' so i give in then lol!


----------



## MisStingerRN

LOL, Lynda! Rocky sounds like such a sweetheart and after reading your post it made me think of how much this reminds me of b. She's definately like Rocky with strangers and also small children. I think she'd be happy if she never met anyone outside of her approved circle, but those that she loves, she loves with all her heart and it's plainly obvious. It's quite flattering that she loves me like she does actually. It's nice to feel "chosen" by a chi.

She would never take herself off to bed either. Neither of them would. I feel bad for both my girls when it comes to that at times, because I can be a nightowl/insomniac. The poor things will not go to bed unless I do and if I get up so do they. I swear they will go and go until they finally pass out near me or if B has her way and I'm seated long enough, on me..lol. Lucy will give up before Bailey will though in following me about. lol. If I'm sitting in the chair and I just sit upright and look as if I'm going to get up, B is on her feet looking at me like "where you going now mom?? I'll go with!" I carry her at times like this cuz I feel bad for her and can tell she's so tired but still she follows 

B is also very cat like in the way that she plays. Sometimes she reminds me of a little meere (sp??) cat too when she stands up tall on her back legs and looks around. So cute.

She def. gets to playing hard but it's never the long winded kind of playing I've always been used to with a big dog. It's shorter bursts of all out craziness. She likes to run like the wind from the livingroom, down the hall and then back again, using the coach as a spring board along the way. 

SC or LC this is one special little breed.


----------



## sakyurek

I just have one SC she is now 4 months old and very active and playful but she also likes to lay on my lap too


----------

